# Reverse Camera - Experts please help



## liamstears (Jan 22, 2020)

Trying to do what I thought would be simple has turned out to not be so simple

Got a Ford Fiesta that had standard genuine reverse camera installed and a head unit with maps etc

In my quest to upgrade all the car audio I decided to go with an Android head unit

Using a standard aftermarket reverse camera on the Android head unit gives me an amazing picture, using the genuine/OEM camera though I get random artefacts and distortion which I find odd

I thought maybe it's a NTSC/PAL issue but turns out both cameras output NTSC so it must be something else

Anyone have any ideas? I'm quite skilled with a soldering iron and open to any options...

I've attached an image which shows some of the distortion along the top lines...


----------



## liamstears (Jan 22, 2020)

Just to add onto my previous post I have tried adding extra grounds etc to no avail, thinking about it though I do remember having an issue when installing the camera on the factory headunit, the camera has 3 pins for video, it has a positive and ground like a normal rca but also has an extra shield, I know when installing it on the factory headunit it didn't look right without the extra shield installed but doesn't matter what I do with that shield on the Android unit my results are still as you see in the picture...


----------



## khlae (Dec 31, 2016)

have you compared field of view on the original radio? its possible the stock radio has lots of overscan.


----------



## audiokid1 (Jul 2, 2014)

It's a Differential Signal Issue

The following adapter will help clear it up








Video Adapter and Video Signal Filter - PAC


Differential to Single Ended Video Converter / Video Noise Filter




catalog.pac-audio.com


----------

